# [Android Game] Vorstellungsthread &quot;Project S.P.H.E.R.E.&quot; (Tester gesucht!)



## Luuux (1. September 2013)

Update: Alpha der Android-Version jetzt auf Google Play!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.luux.projectsphere.freegame




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo zusammen 
Ich möchte hier einfach mal mein momentanes Projekt vorstellen. Es handelt sich um ein Spiel namens Project S.P.H.E.R.E., welches vorrangig für Android entwickelt wird. 

Im Spiel steuert man die namensgebende Kugel mithilfe der Bewegungssensoren durch die Levels. Ein zentrales Element sind hierbei jedoch die "ForcePoints", mit deren Hilfe man die Kugel in alle Richtungen schleudern kann. Daraus ergeben sich interessante Situationen: Abgründe, über die man nicht springen kann, werden so zum Beispiel passierbar.

Damit das nicht zu einfach wird, ist cleveres Haushalten mit den ForcePoints angesagt, die natürlich erstmal eingesammelt werden wollen. Zusätzlich machen einem Dinge wie Magneten oder Portale das Leben schwer, bzw. erleichtern dieses - oft beides gleichzeitig: so kann man z.B. mithilfe von an der Decke befindlichen Magneten ohne ForcePoints über eine ganze Strecke voller Stacheln gelangen, an der Decke befinden sich jedoch ebenfalls Stacheln, wodurch man vorher genau im richtigen Winkel abspringen muss.

Das ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel. Auf jeden Fall lässt sich damit eine Menge anstellen 

Hier ein paar Screenshots, die zeigen, wie das ganze aussieht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Ganze stelle ich natürlich nicht umsonst im PCGames-Forum vor, denn ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach Testern. Das Spiel ist zwar noch Work-in-Progress, vor allem die Anzahl der Level ist noch lange nicht final, allerdings ist der größte Teil der "Haupt-Programmierarbeit" bereits geschafft - hoffe ich zumindest.
Tester bräuchte ich vor allem, um noch Bugs ausfindig zu machen (betrifft insbesondere verschiedene Auflösungen), die Performance zu testen (immerhin insbesondere bei Android wichtig), sowie am Balancing zu drehen (Reihenfolge, Schwierigkeitsgrad der Level, Lichtgestaltung - man sollte nicht unterschätzen, was zu wenig Licht in einem Level ausmacht )

Wer einen Blick riskieren möchte, sollte der Android-Version (s. PlayStore-Link) eine Chance geben 
(PC-Version folgt später)

(Bitte aber zumindest minimal frustresistent sein, denn die späteren Levels können unter Umständen schon... frustrierend sein )


----------



## Luuux (24. April 2014)

Update:
Project S.P.H.E.R.E. ist jetzt als Alpha auf Google Play verfügbar! (Android-Version)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.luux.projectsphere.freegame



PS: Falls ein Mod das liest, könnte der Threadtitel evtl. zu "[IndieGame] Project S.P.H.E.R.E." geändert werden? Es wird nicht nur eine Android-Version geben.

EDIT: Danke für's Verschieben in die Indie-Ecke, die existierte beim Erstellen des Threads glaube ich noch nicht


----------

